

Ask HN: What's a fair/common hourly rate for Android Development? - FractalNerve

Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve been developing and designing Software, Web-Apps and Add-Ons for customers for 5 years now. I usually charged 50EUR&#x2F;h for non time-critical stuff and raised that to 70EUR&#x2F;h for critical requests and Sysadmin work.<p>a) What should I charge for developing and designing native Android Apps?<p>b) Do you charge differently for Cross-Mobile Development using Frameworks like Qt&#x2F;PhoneGap&#x2F;Sencha&#x2F;Titanium and similar?<p>PS: Do you know some free&#x2F;opensource software for running your business?<p>I currently use Dolibarr [1] and it&#x27;s awesome, but it&#x27;s code is unmaintainable and it&#x27;s not customer friendly. Contract&#x2F;customer&#x2F;invoice management is all I need.<p>--<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dolibarr.org&#x2F;
======
stax012
Have you gone to any local Meetups to just ask other developers?

~~~
FractalNerve
I have just signed up to meetup.com, but the next meetup is 100km (~1h by
train) away. Will try to visit it, but I'm glad if people can share their
experiences.

